# 36-37 rollfast zep



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2013)

still a work in progress,but i love this one.had 2-3 coats of different colors of rattle can on it,so i completly stripped the frame,fork,bars, and stem and cleared over it.gave it a very cool raw look.since this bike was missing fenders chainguard and truss rod,i decided to rat it out.now has a 1/2 1940 hiawatha drivetrain,nd w front and d wheelset and sprocket. i am keeping the original skiptooth dropcenters and sprocket for later.schwinn truss rods from a 52 hornet girls and cranks.i would like to find the right truss rodsand brackets though.late 20s-early 30s long spring persons seat.some purists will cringe,but it would have been too expensive to put this back original with a correct paint etc.love the way this thing rides and it gets tons of attention.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks great! 
Nuthin' wrong with getting an oldie back on the road.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2013)

*hiawatha girls bike*



alw said:


> Looks great!
> Nuthin' wrong with getting an oldie back on the road.




hey,scott.here is the bike the sprocket and wheels came from.hope this helps.


----------



## Houndog (Sep 29, 2013)

Very cool,I am building a bare metal bike just like this right now....


----------



## rebirthbikes (Oct 12, 2013)

*hmmmm*



57 spitfire said:


> hey,scott.here is the bike the sprocket and wheels came from.hope this helps.




I recognize that girls bike. It's sitting in my basement!!!
I'm loving the Rollfast Rob. Well played my friend!!


----------

